# Umbilical cord



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
My DD is 8 months and still has a tiny bit of umbilical cord in her belly button. I thought it would drop out and I don't want to dig it out in case I hurt her. Is it dangres to leave it? 
Thanks


----------

